# Che Tempo Che Fa cancellato, Fazio verso La7 o Discovery



## fabri47 (23 Gennaio 2019)

Secondo un'anteprima esclusiva data dal settimanale Chi, pare ormai certa la *cancellazione *del talk della domenica sera *Che Tempo Che Fa* dalle reti Rai, per quanto riguarda i palinsesti della prossima stagione televisiva (2019/2020). Per questo motivo, il presentatore del programma, *Fabio Fazio*, sta valutando le offerte di *La7* e *Discovery *ed abbandonare definitivamente Viale Mazzini.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Secondo un'anteprima esclusiva data dal settimanale Chi, pare ormai certa la *cancellazione *del talk della domenica sera *Che Tempo Che Fa* dalle reti Rai, per quanto riguarda i palinsesti della prossima stagione televisiva (2019/2020). Per questo motivo, il presentatore del programma, *Fabio Fazio*, sta valutando le offerte di *La7* e *Discovery *ed abbandonare definitivamente Viale Mazzini.



Benissimo! Almeno so di non pagare il canone per Fazio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Secondo un'anteprima esclusiva data dal settimanale Chi, pare ormai certa la *cancellazione *del talk della domenica sera *Che Tempo Che Fa* dalle reti Rai, per quanto riguarda i palinsesti della prossima stagione televisiva (2019/2020). Per questo motivo, il presentatore del programma, *Fabio Fazio*, sta valutando le offerte di *La7* e *Discovery *ed abbandonare definitivamente Viale Mazzini.



Era ora che il pubblico si stufasse di STRazio...

Noioso, antipatico, finto e banalmente radical shit..solo in italia un conduttore simile poteva diventare l'eroe di masse di belle anime


----------



## 7vinte (23 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Secondo un'anteprima esclusiva data dal settimanale Chi, pare ormai certa la *cancellazione *del talk della domenica sera *Che Tempo Che Fa* dalle reti Rai, per quanto riguarda i palinsesti della prossima stagione televisiva (2019/2020). Per questo motivo, il presentatore del programma, *Fabio Fazio*, sta valutando le offerte di *La7* e *Discovery *ed abbandonare definitivamente Viale Mazzini.



Speriamo


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Secondo un'anteprima esclusiva data dal settimanale Chi, pare ormai certa la *cancellazione *del talk della domenica sera *Che Tempo Che Fa* dalle reti Rai, per quanto riguarda i palinsesti della prossima stagione televisiva (2019/2020). Per questo motivo, il presentatore del programma, *Fabio Fazio*, sta valutando le offerte di *La7* e *Discovery *ed abbandonare definitivamente Viale Mazzini.



Godo, l'uomo più insulso della televisione italiana.
Senza gli ospiti che assecondano le sue interviste da 4 soldi vale 0.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Gennaio 2019)

Sarebbe un sogno


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2019)

sto idiota....


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Secondo un'anteprima esclusiva data dal settimanale Chi, pare ormai certa la *cancellazione *del talk della domenica sera *Che Tempo Che Fa* dalle reti Rai, per quanto riguarda i palinsesti della prossima stagione televisiva (2019/2020). Per questo motivo, il presentatore del programma, *Fabio Fazio*, sta valutando le offerte di *La7* e *Discovery *ed abbandonare definitivamente Viale Mazzini.



Che sogno!!!


----------



## CarpeDiem (23 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Secondo un'anteprima esclusiva data dal settimanale Chi, pare ormai certa la *cancellazione *del talk della domenica sera *Che Tempo Che Fa* dalle reti Rai, per quanto riguarda i palinsesti della prossima stagione televisiva (2019/2020). Per questo motivo, il presentatore del programma, *Fabio Fazio*, sta valutando le offerte di *La7* e *Discovery *ed abbandonare definitivamente Viale Mazzini.



Tanto sono sicuro che lo sostituiranno con qualcosa di ancora peggiore.
Non mi stupirebbe l'inserimento di un programma condotto da Di Battista o da Casaleggio


----------



## fabri47 (23 Gennaio 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Tanto sono sicuro che lo sostituiranno con qualcosa di ancora peggiore.
> Non mi stupirebbe l'inserimento di un programma condotto da Di Battista o da Casaleggio


Quasi sicuramente sarà Massimo Giletti preferito dalla Lega, che è il partito più avverso a Fabio Fazio e che comanda Rai 1 con la De Santis, che è appunto leghista. Il 5 Stelle, invece, dirige Rai 2 con Freccero.


----------

